# Nub guesses? *UPDATE* Gender scan 26th March!



## ellahopesky

Hi everyone, please could you all nub guess for me? This is 12+4 :flower: my guess is :pink: but I'm not good at this lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 79


----------



## Liammommy

girl :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Looks :pink: to me


----------



## marina294

girl x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Girly. Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mummyruston

Id say girl too


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:pink:


----------



## A1983

So there's two bits on this beautiful scan which I get confused over... (just had mine and will post pic separately later and mine similar I think)..

Is the bottom line the nub as I thought the one just above was as looks like it's pointing upright and a bit forked? Maybe the top is the cord?


----------



## ellahopesky

Yes the top one is the cord xx


----------



## A1983

Oh then yes definitely girl! How lovely! Girls are amazing. I've posted mine now-have a glimpse if you can!


----------



## ellahopesky

Thanks ladies! hoping for a girl this time around so fingers crossed! :)


anyone else care to take a guess?! x


----------



## rwhite

:pink:


----------



## ellahopesky

BUMP! Anymore guesses?! :flower: :) x


----------



## spunky84

I'm guessing girl :)


----------



## ellahopesky

bump! :flower:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Girl! When's your scan? Xx


----------



## LittleLala

I think girl :)


----------



## ellahopesky

Twilighter<3 said:


> Girl! When's your scan? Xx

26th march! x


----------



## madseasons

:pink: guess!


----------



## WantaBelly

That's a :blue:


----------



## ellahopesky

Any last guesses? Gender scan tomorrow - so excited!


----------



## 3boys

Girl


----------



## Amanda1098

Don't forget to fill us in:)


----------



## rwhite

Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think girl :)


----------



## ellahopesky

Thanks - will update as soon as I know! :)


----------



## LittleLala

Looking forward to the update!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck today. Look forward to update! :)


----------



## ellahopesky

It's a :pink: ! Pics to come xx


----------



## 3boys

I knew it congrats. Delighted my nub skills are good lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Twilighter<3

Congrats, I hope the guesses on my scan are as accurate, 100% of people have guesses girl, 2 weeks until we find out :)


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations! :D


----------

